# Dash vinyl



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey guys,
So, I decided to keep the dash and ask for some touch up paint. It's better than waiting to get another. Now, I'm trying to find the best vinyl veneer. We spent hours last night trying to fit the repro vinyl. I had three of them and none of them fit. We tried stretching and heating, but there just isn't enough material to cover it all. Is there someone that specifically makes these that are guaranteed to fit? 

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. Try Ames. Also, the veneer is applied to an aluminum backing that then fits to the dash. At least on a '65 and a '66 it does. In '67, the veneer is plastic, but I think it goes on the same. I've been lucky with mine, it's nice and has never been off, so I don't know what kind of backing it has if any. I DO know it seems to be a hard plastic, not stretchable, and about 1/16" thick. When I re-did my console, the veneer was as you described, more like contact paper made of vinyl--very stretchable. Again, I'd at least call AMES and tell them what you're running into. I'll bet they can shed some light on your problem. Any pics of the paint job yet?????
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff, thanks for the response. I called Ames yesterday and they said that all the vendors order from the same company and that there seems to be this problem. I looked for a metal backing piece but OPGI didn't have one. Mine didn't have a metal backing plate and Ames said that I'd run into the same problem with that one, for it still may not fit and it'd just be a harder piece that doesn't have enough material. We stretched it to fit one half of the dash but the other half by the instrument panel is way off. One piece fit a little better, but was worse on the other half. I tell ya....
I put the door handles on yesterday and received both bumpers, so it's almost done. Ames is sending me a new headliner because apparently the other one was the wrong one. Go figure. I did start the car and it started right up. Made the little hairs stand up behind the neck:cool.
Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. It sonds like you may have to wat until the vendors get the dash veneer straightened out. You can install it any time, though, and still drive and enjoy the car in the meantime. Sounds like your almost there.......CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Jeff,
I called the Parts place yesterday and they actually make their own vinyl inserts so they are supposed to fit properly. I'll try it. Yes, I'm almost there. Just looking for wheels and tires now. The bumpers will be on tomorrow and hopefully the headliner will be here monday. I need to drive it down the road before the final buff to get the transmission checked and a tie rod and ball joint repaired. I'm so excited!! I still need an antenna though. How are the repros?
Linda


----------



## wytnyt (May 17, 2008)

blondie67 said:


> I still need an antenna though.


theres a couple nos on ebay,,i just bought one there as a spare for 50 georges


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks Jerry,
I'll take a look. The hood is now on and I'll send updated pics hopefully Monday. No hood scoop yet or stainless. Just bumpers and door handles. At least it's street legal!:lol:

Linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi Linda. I've no experience with the repro antennas. Now that the car is once again driveable, you can enjoy the "hobby" a bit more and search for parts at your liesure as you go....correct antenna, dash wood, appropriate rear gears, etc. It's something to look forward to. You've made a TON of progress, uphill all the way. Rome was not built in a day.....you're doing it right. Looking forward to the pics. Also, be CAREFUL installing the trim: don't want to scratch the paint!!!
Jeff


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

*Will 66 front bumper work on 67?*

Well, 
We tried to put the front bumper on Saturday. This was the one that was redone by the guy's in Canada. Guess what? It doesn't fit..it fit better before taking it up there. I just don't know guys, just don't know.....I have a guy locally that has a 66 that he'll sell for 100 bucks in pretty good shape. It might just hold me over until I can get the other one fixed by the guys I'm having in Seattle repair my other stuff. I believe a 66 will work on a 67?

Also, for all you 67 convertible types out there....hah, yeah I mean you Jeff...there is a 67 convertible being parted out in Columbus on Craigslist posting #902422014 just in case you need anything....

Linda


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I went through about 8 rear bumpers before I got one that was both undamaged and fit right when I got it. 
One of them was soo bent up, you couldn't even think about bolting it on! I finally got fed up and made custom brackets to protect the ends of the bumpers (which is were the damage was accruing) bolted them onto the bumper I was returning and ask them to use them on the next one they sent me. It did the trick! 
Don't be afraid to request a good looking _*and *_fitting bumper!


----------



## blondie67 (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the good advice Rukee....it's just, well, I don't know, maybe they should know what they're doing since they're supposed to be experts at it? The bumper was slightly bent when I took it up there and now it sticks out four inches on one side and rubs on the bottom? Weird. The way it looks now, I will be hopeful to be cruising by Thanksgiving. I might as well wait till spring....well, maybe not. I could cruise to Vegas? As long as the pass is not closed by then.

linda


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks, Linda. Yes, a '66 will fit just fine, but they need to FIX the one you already PAID $$$ for!!!!
Jeff


----------

